
The Deplorable Device –  How to Harness Quantum Suicide to Become Insanely Rich - headshock1111
https://medium.com/@godelbrot/the-deplorable-device-how-to-harness-quantum-suicide-to-become-insanely-rich-2820e98de1f6#.od5zyohrh
======
Xcelerate
This is an excellent, thought-provoking article (it's a shame that it's
probably not going to make it to the front page). It had never occurred to me
that one could "game" life this way. Of course, I have my suspicions about the
many-worlds interpretation (I think it's unlikely), so it's possible that the
shotgun would kill you within the first few iterations of the QRNG and then
you would never know that your experiment failed.

That said, without resorting to such morbid get-rich-quick schemes, I've
wondered for a while if one could utilize interaction-free measurements to
more optimally trade stocks. It can already be used (in theory) to detect live
bombs without setting them off
([https://web.archive.org/web/20160304114610/http://physics.il...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160304114610/http://physics.illinois.edu/people/kwiat/interaction-
free-measurements.asp)). It seems that one could easily put a small device
into a superposition of "buy" and "sell" states. I'd have to think about the
details of this, but it might be possible...

